# Budget Relia-build



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

just finished this up over the weekend so it was time to post. 
Giant props to Dorbritz for the build design and making it happen
from a local forum

_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_here is a build we just finished up on Joel's and it goes to show you that a reliable air set-up can be built for little money. Some of these parts were purchased used and Joel already had FK coilovers.
all in all the total for this build was $1050 not including coilovers or install.




























































































































































_Modified by joelzy at 7:10 AM 3-1-2010_


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (joelzy)*

lovin it dude! I would say get some fatty wheels on there and it'll be solid as ever


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

love it!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

i LOVE the simplicity of this setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for showing that air doesn't have to be complicated/expensive.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

awesome! where can I get one of those line manifolds?


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

one thing though, why didn't you just run one line to the front and use the manifold there by the valves?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msuzuki126* »_awesome! where can I get one of those line manifolds?
I picked one up at a local shop, Wilson company/parker valves

_Quote, originally posted by *msuzuki126* »_one thing though, why didn't you just run one line to the front and use the manifold there by the valves?
It was pretty cramped up front.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

seems like an odd place to out the switches


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

great work man. car looks great and i really like the simple set up of the paddles


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_seems like an odd place to out the switches









lol we out them there for easy access while remaining out of the way, driver's side was weird and uncomfortable to reach for.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (joelzy)*

I actually like the placement of the switches; they are within a close reach of the drivers. I actually considered placing them there in my car as well. 
If they were electric switches, you would have to be careful that your passenger doesn't accidentally hit them with their leg. But with the manual valves, think you'll be OK.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Great Job


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (joelzy)*

that's what i figured, but just wanted to check


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (joelzy)*

love it joel! need to peep it in person this week


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (harley06)*

thanks harls
oh hi Aj


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (joelzy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (v2.)*

looks badass!!! love it http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

perfect way to do a budget setup


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Where did you put the schrader valve? On the other end of the manifold? I can't really see it in the picture.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iamraymond)*

Saw it in person, Joel i'm so happy you went air








Looks killer in person and the install is so nice and tidy


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (iamraymond)*








It's on that loose line laying on the floor


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

Oh and when Joel showed me the switches, it looks like its perfect for a quick reach.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (joelzy)*

clean setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how much were these?

_Quote, originally posted by *joelzy* »_


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (Rat4Life)*

10 or 15 bucks from summit


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (joelzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joelzy* »_10 or 15 bucks from summit

sweet ,thanks.
2" diameter?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (Rat4Life)*

2 1/16 part number is 2234


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (dorbritz)*

nice work.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (xandypx)*

oh very nice.
you tx guys are busy down there...
and if your looking for some wheels got a wild set coming in soon


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Finally, some more people getting the right idea, using manual valves.
Good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Invaderevan (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

that roof rack might be my favorite thing ever. props on a bundget air system, and drew, your my hero!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Invaderevan)*

lol, I am glad I am someones hero.


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Can i get a list of everything needed for this? Ive been looking for a cheap/reliable bag over coil setup and this looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (JDM-JTI)*

IMed
thanks everybody


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (joelzy)*

bumb for sick budget build


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (wagner17)*

obligatory Gif


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (joelzy)*

Bad a$$ ride, lovin those Audi wheels. Nice and clean.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

im so glad you finally went through with it
looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clean95_vr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (JDM-JTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDM-JTI* »_Can i get a list of everything needed for this? Ive been looking for a cheap/reliable bag over coil setup and this looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same here, great setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

What do you use for a switchbox / switch setup?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (#Michgo)*

manual paddle valves


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (joelzy)*

you have no idea how much i love this. would the valves fit in front of the ebrake handle where the shifter console is like right where it rises up. if you dont under stand ... middle far 
_Quote, originally posted by *joelzy* »_manual paddle valves








left of this pic


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

No, because of the length for the fittings and the switches are just a hair to wide.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

that woul of been real clean tho. i would of like to see them their.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my mannies


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

Drew made me hard last night... lines... hardlines...







no ****
















also trimmed my rear buckets so i can roll low again... yay


_Modified by joelzy at 8:21 AM 3-11-2010_


----------



## Mike Oxbigg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (joelzy)*

I will seriously admit that your car and setup is the reason I just spent money last week. I just about completely copied your exact setup. Can you please take more detailed pictures for me of what you cut off on the rears, how you ran your lines and more of the ashtray gauge holder?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Oxbigg)*

haha thanks man thats pretty cool
i will be taking more pics today hopefully


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Oxbigg)*


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Oxbigg)*

the hard lines looked pinched








or maybe its just the picture
looks pretty good otherwise


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chrisIY403)*

yeah it was a late night quick pic
ill get a better one today it looks awesome in person


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (joelzy)*

HAHAH, you conned him into doing it too eh?
Looks LEGIT!!! Drew, i'm hurt i thought i was your only one


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

haha when i saw yours i wanted it too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

you were my first


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

You had me at hello....wait thats not right.
I really like the dice/accessory line, looks like i need to step my game up now, thanks Joel







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

lol, so much detail where it wont even be visible most of the time lol
dice was Captn D's doing... i love that it matches the tank


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (joelzy)*

Well ya, same here man, but looks KILLER though.
Drew, i require immediate assistance!!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

would be sick if you could give us some info on how you ran your line in the car


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

How much was everything minus the actual bags themselves? Also where did you get all of the parts?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wagner17)*

line is ran out from the spare tire well and underneath the vehicle, up thru the firewall into the console where the manual paddle valves are. The lines pretty much go out the same way they come in except the front to the strut towers and the the rear go to the rear axle.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

huh... so like twice as much lines to run rather than doin a electric vale set upbut twice as reliable than electric. .. none the less i really love this set up more than anything


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wagner17)*

yeah, its a lot more line... i think we used 150-160 feet with obvious leftover after trimming. 
pics
trimmed spring bucket, those who dont know its the part between the bags an shock that now has a triangle notched from it.
































_Modified by joelzy at 6:25 AM 3-12-2010_


_Modified by joelzy at 10:59 AM 3-12-2010_


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (joelzy)*

i bet your enjoying it for sure.
but the placement for the switches doesnt get annoying?
reaching down across the console?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_i bet your enjoying it for sure.
but the placement for the switches doesnt get annoying?
reaching down across the console?

nah i dont really mind it... yet haha
i really only mess with them to lift to ride height and then to go 4x4 to get in the parking garage


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (joelzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joelzy* »_
nah i dont really mind it... yet haha
i really only mess with them to lift to ride height and then to go 4x4 to get in the parking garage

true.
i guess im always adjusting cause i have speedbumps in my apt complex


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (abydielsgli)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif those bulkhead unions


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (Still Fantana)*








thought you might like those


----------



## clean95_vr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (joelzy)*

Hey if don't mind me asking how do know when to stop when you are lifting to ride height?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (clean95_vr)*

the two gauges next to the paddle switches are usually a good indicator


----------



## clean95_vr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (Still Fantana)*

I know, but you have to know a certain psi to stop at right? thats what I was wondering. pg3










_Modified by clean95_vr at 12:18 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (clean95_vr)*

You just set it to XXX psi get out of car and look. repeat. 
Then go from there until you get the desired ride height you want.


----------



## clean95_vr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (Still Fantana)*

Thanks thats what I wanted to know. I plan on bagging my car before summer so I'm just trying to figure what is the best budget mangement.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_You just set it to XXX psi get out of car and look. repeat. 
Then go from there until you get the desired ride height you want. 

exactumundo
i fiddled with it till i found that my fronts should be around 45-50 PSI and Rears should be about 25 to achieve a height close to my old static one.
front is a little lower than static especially with shorter tires but i dig it that way.


----------



## clean95_vr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (joelzy)*

Yeah thanks again man, I really like your setup and I'm probably going to do this







I'm probably gonna do this myself with the help of some friends, although none of my firends have any experience with air suspension so i'm going to rely on the tex to help me out


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Budget Relia-build (clean95_vr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_









before the mod, what does that piece bind with to prevent from going lower?
pic?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gpips101)*

doesnt bind anything, but the bag is too close and will rub it if you drive with the bag somewhat collapsed, in bad cases enough to create a hole
this pic shows the bag inflated and still kind of close, but with that full piece there and no air in bag it touches


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (joelzy)*

ahh thanks!


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

looks sick man! 
nice and tidy, I take it adding the hardlines at a later date are just a case of swapping them out ? 
your budget is similar to mine, except I'm gonna need front strut/bags as my coils are fcucked !


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (unitzero)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (joelzy)*

Good seeing you again buddy!
Car's looking awesome...heard the rear's rolling air'd out now!!
NICE!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Good seeing you again buddy!
Car's looking awesome...heard the rear's rolling air'd out now!!
NICE!

you too man, thanks for letting me help drew cut up your car... i mean uh...
lol i can roll aired out all the way around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (joelzy)*

loving the car man, also like the setup


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (rubAdubDUB01)*

what's the compressor from?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (sirswank)*

its a Thomas compressor, the one that ART uses.


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

question: where did you get the rear bag brackets?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

Dorbritz designs^


----------



## mcqueenb2 (Feb 6, 2009)

could you post a complete part list for us that are on limited budgets?


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

mcqueenb2 said:


> could you post a complete part list for us that are on limited budgets?


lol do a little research. there's not a whole lot to it


----------



## mcqueenb2 (Feb 6, 2009)

ok fine man.. thx for all for wonderful wisdom.. 

next time why don't you keep quiet if its not your thread unless your going to be of some help


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

msuzuki126 said:


> there's not a whole lot to it


QFT

tank
comp 
pressure switch 
assorted fittings
3/8" to
line manifold (just splits 1 line into 5)
1/4" out to
4 -paddle valves
1 -single needle tank gauge
2 -dual needle gauges
coilovers
UA front bags 
low pro strut bushings
Slam Spec. RE-5 rear bags
Dorbritz Designs D-cup rear brackets

ps newer pics with lower rear 




















_Quote, originally posted by *white pepper* »_


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

mcqueenb2 said:


> ok fine man.. thx for all for wonderful wisdom..
> 
> next time why don't you keep quiet if its not your thread unless your going to be of some help


 hes right though. look through other peoples threads, other websites. figure out your budget, the kinds of things you want in your system. i lurked for over a year figured out that i was gonna do a cheap (cost) build. found what i wanted and needed. shopped for my parts i wanted at the cost i wanted to pay. found a deal and traded some of my things for air parts. cash wise ive spent about $350. the only thing i got used were my chapman rear struts. so just look around. take notes and good luck with your build.


----------



## mcqueenb2 (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks man...


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

mcqueenb2 said:


> thanks man...


 just sayin.


----------



## gtibeer (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

what did u do to get the rear lower?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

trimmed the top bracket down, its now lower than that
im about out of trimming room now but tires are holding me up so it could be lower for all i know


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry to revive this thread, but where did you get the manifold from (the 1 to 4 splitter)? Also, is your car notched for the axle or is it sitting on it?


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello! congratulations on your machine and the work you've done!
I am just writing to request the info because I want to do the same job on my own. please excuse my language but I write with the translator ..

I have an Audi TT by 99 "2wd and I would build me the air suspension.
Volvo to know if the size of these bags for my model is correct (we have the same platform)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Univ...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item27ae6554f3

Thank you!


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

with pressure that turns the front with a comfortable height? Thanks!


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Is there any way that I can get a picture of the car fully raised. I am thinking about getting a BOC setup, I know you can get it low, but I never see ride height or fully raised. Since I am in Buffalo, we get RAPED by snow and I need some lift for the winter.

So if you could snap a fully raised pic I would appreciate it. Also how is the ride quality, I have heard BOC setups can be harsh.

Thanks.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

bboy_jon said:


> Sorry to revive this thread, but where did you get the manifold from (the 1 to 4 splitter)? Also, is your car notched for the axle or is it sitting on it?


bam


----------

